# Ultra slim Sony 40" LCD



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Check this out I am sure the price will drop after a while.
http://www.jr.com/sony/pe/SON_KLV40ZX1M/?JRSource=chemail.sonyBravia.02252009a


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Samsung also has a ultra thin LCD. And last I checked it was much cheaper than this.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe this went on sale in December, but keep in mind, this set is strictly a monitor with a single HDMI input.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I believe this went on sale in December, but keep in mind, this set is strictly a monitor with a single HDMI input.


It says it has a tuner, but nothing about audio. Looks cool though only a litlle over 3/8 of an inch thick. An HDMI plug is thicker


----------

